# RS chainstay



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

I keep hitting my side of my shoe against the chainstay on both side. Do I need some pedal extenders? I am using speedplay zero pedals.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

The free float is good and bad - in your case your heel is rotating too far out of line and hitting the chainstay. I don't think pedal extenders are a good idea. 

Your options are to improve your pedal stroke so that your heel stays inline or move to a pedal model that offers a reduced amount of float. Don't be offended - I'm not implying your pedal stroke is sloppy as I had the same issue with my speedplays. In fact, I switched to Time RXS pedals with much less float because the extreme slop of speedplays was causing my knees to hurt more!


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

Nope I am not offended at all and I appreciated your comments. I had problem with spd-sl pedal hurting on both outside of my knees and I made the switch. Now I don't have any pain but I do encounter some pain in my calf directly behind below my knee. I am trying to sort things out but I am kind of running out of clues. I can lock my flow letting my heels point out a bit to try that to see if it can solve some of the problem with hitting the chain stay. Do you ever experienced any hip soreness from riding? My hip socket feels sore during and after bike rides. Sometimes it just don't feel right but I just deal with it.


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

In addition to natedg200202 comments, you may also want to check the obvious. Start by checking the alignment of cleat on your shoe, not just the angle but also fore/aft. Also, check your saddle height. Often if your saddle is too low or too high it will lead to more heel swing in your stroke to compensate. I would surmise that your saddle may be too high, given that you are experiencing hip pain. This might also explain your heel swinging inward directly after hyper extending your knee on the backside of your pedal stroke.
EM3


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

EM3, 
I will give a try to lower the saddle in 1cm increments to see if it helps.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

shaochiea - I forgot to ask how long you have had the speedplay pedals. If you are new to them, give them more time. I remember feeling my heels fly out when I first got them. After time, you get more stable and yes, those little muscles that your hips are using to stabilize will get use to them as well.


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

I road on speedplay around 700km so far.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

Dont drop by 1cm intervals! that is really quite large in terms of saddle height adjustment. I would refit yourself, have a family member do the usual checks and adjust your seat height to that, then change that around +/- 5 or so mm. 

A mix of both - leg straight with heel on pedal @ 6 oclock and leg slightly bent while on ball of foot @ 6 oclock should get you pretty close


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

I guess do it without shoes on?


----------



## fliernh (Apr 5, 2009)

shaochieh said:


> I guess do it without shoes on?



With shoes on.


----------



## robhug59 (Jan 6, 2009)

*RS Chainstays*

I solved that problem by putting Lemond wedges between my cleats and shoes. I have high arches and by doing so it puts your ankles and knees in proper alignment over your peddles during your peddle stroke. I had my bike fitted as well and now I have no knee discomfort and my heels do not even come close to the stays. When I purchased my RS earlier this year I also purchased new shoes and had to do some tweeking to get comfort over longer rides 60 miles+ and obtain maximum power from my peddle stroke. Go to www.bikefit.com and read the information provided there. Hope this helps.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

robhug59 said:


> I solved that problem by putting Lemond wedges between my cleats and shoes. I have high arches and by doing so it puts your ankles and knees in proper alignment over your peddles during your peddle stroke. I had my bike fitted as well and now I have no knee discomfort and my heels do not even come close to the stays. When I purchased my RS earlier this year I also purchased new shoes and had to do some tweeking to get comfort over longer rides 60 miles+ and obtain maximum power from my peddle stroke. Go to www.bikefit.com and read the information provided there. Hope this helps.


I was going to suggest the same possibility.

Also look at trying some proper insoles with good arch support, which may help stop your feel collapsing and dropping your heels inwards.


----------



## 4l3x (May 27, 2009)

Cant you adjust the amount of float on speedplays?


----------

